# Game 64: Phoenix Suns @ Dallas Mavericks (3/14)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (49-14) vs Dallas Mavericks (52-10) *

*When: Wensday, March 14th
Time: 6:00 Arizona
Tv: My45*








*(*Game featured on ESPN*)*









*(Suns have been placed on HIGH)*

*Clipboard Notes:*
*(Updated 3/14)*









 *Suns Review *


> PHOENIX, March 12 (AP)-- The "Brazilian Blur'' keeps making his case for the NBA's sixth man of the year award. He'll get no argument from the Houston Rockets.
> 
> Leandro Barbosa matched his career best with his second 32-point performance in three games and the Phoenix Suns improved to 10-1 since the All-Star break with a 103-82 rout of Houston on Monday night.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Shawn Marion vs Josh Howard*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Dallas Mavericks Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Avery Johnson*​


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

These games should be sanctioned as National Holidays.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't think there's a matchup in sports that excites me more than a Suns vs. Mavs game(except Canucks vs. Flames).

I can't wait..


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Man, I am so pumped! Forget all the civil stuff, let's go out there and whip their asses all over the building!! Go Suns!


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Helvius said:


> These games should be sanctioned as National Holidays.


I beg to disagree. Being in Finland, I would like it to be an international holiday! 

Actually though, it would be enough if they simply televised the game. We hardly get to watch ANY NBA games over here. Even with cable! 

But this game is going to be great. I hope both teams will be in top form. That will make us beating them even sweeter.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn warriors have to beat the mavs, I wanted us to end the winning streak. Jason terry kills us when we play them it seems like, why not give marcus banks some playing time see how good he can do defensively on him? Wishful thinking considering old white man piatkowski gets time over him haha.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> ​


The proportion of the two logos seem off, don't they?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

​
There... fixed it for you!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Somebody just jinxed the thread by using the wrong Suns logo!

:lol:


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Somebody just jinxed the thread by using the wrong Suns logo!
> 
> :lol:


My friend, it's not wrong. IT'S OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Game time can't get here soon enough. 
I'm honestly glad we lost to GS last night. I know how bad you guys would have wanted to end our streak. 

Should be fun.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Game time can't get here soon enough.
> I'm honestly glad we lost to GS last night. I know how bad you guys would have wanted to end our streak.
> 
> Should be fun.



Suns now have to focus on giving you guys a different kind of streak! RAWR!! lol

A Mavericks vs Suns game is undoubtly the best matchup and head-to-head games in the NBA.
Every game is entertaining and always has something spectacular happen. 

You have Marion's dunk over Dirk in the first game this year, and then Dirk with the 
soft J. What will this game give us? Hopefully Nash dunks on Harris. lol


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I bet Amare's going 36 (half of them dunks/layups) and 12. Steve will go 18 and 14.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dirk drops 50 ala last years WCF.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

We're in for one hell of a game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> My friend, it's not wrong. IT'S OLD SCHOOL.


LOL... i know it's old-school.

Aren't there fans here who are very particular about which logo to use?

For me, I don't care. You can use this logo for all I care. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am just looking for excuses to plaster mavs logo all over your GT now.....

:lol:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I feel like I am the only one who hasn't posted in this thread yet.

So I don't feel left out, here is my post. and yes, it's just to say this


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

As I've predicted every game (I'll be right eventually), Barbosa is going to drop 37 tonight. 

This is the kind of game that I'd miss important events over.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It is gonna be really great and interesting match... Of course I wish Suns victory, but it won't be easy, cause Mavs isn't very good oponent for us... Mavs defends good and their offensive skills are good too... So Suns must concentrate on defense like against Rockets and they should play as agressive as it will be possible... 3pointers gonna be one of key facts in this match... Amare now isn't really in good row, but how long it could be??? I think he will play really good, cause he is playing really agresively against strong teams... Another important fact is rebounding, Suns must keep out Mavs of second chance oportunities and there would be really great posibility to win it... GO SUNS!!!


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> Dirk drops 50 ala last years WCF.


Hey, you stole my thunder! I was going to say that. Yeah, the Suns best hope that Dirk doesn't go off tonight, or they'll be limping out of the AAC when it's over.

Last year when Dirk scored his 50 points in the second game of the WCF, I had the impression he could have easily made it 60. But Dirk's not selfish, bless his heart.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Mavs fans are flying too much, Dirk 50, 60 pts, why not 101??? :lol:


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I think it's pretty obvious the Suns might as well just not show up. I think Stern's also making his way down with the trophy after the game to save everyone the few months it would take to reach the same conclusion.

I know that's what they did after Ohio State went undefeated in the regular season.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

/hands Helvius a tissue.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Highlighting arrogance and setting up any potential "oh how the mighty have fallen" jokes usually leads to chuckles for me but thanks. Keep it handy; you might need it in case someone brings up last years finals.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm sorry, but something in your sig bothers me lol.

Where it says, "DON'T ACT LIKE YOUR NOT IMPRESSED." It should be "You're" and not "your."


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't we have a few of those streaks? I better put it in my sig and say I'm not interested in them nor care about them. It makes me look both credible and intelligent.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Might be a lil late, but since a lot of people are interested in this game. I thought I would make a poll.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I fixed my sig


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Helvius said:


> I fixed my sig



:lol: holy ****


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

If the Mavs bring their "A" game tonight they should win. Course', you never know what game they'll bring.:yay:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Jabba1 said:


> If the Mavs bring their "A" game tonight they should win. Course', you never know what game they'll bring.:yay:



Well, Suns are going to bring their A+ game and an apple for the teacher.

So HA! 



Dissonnacne19 said:


> I'm sorry, but something in your sig bothers me lol.
> 
> Where it says, "DON'T ACT LIKE YOUR NOT IMPRESSED." It should be "You're" and not "your."


Joe, you really found that bothering? Also, your signature is ****ing weird.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Your avatar is hilarious. "Up Yours"

Yeah, I don't read your posts (but I really do but can't respond to them intelligently so I stoop to the level of idiocy that has defined my life) so yeah.

Right now our give-a-**** is fueling us towards the championship but *we're on empty since the All-Star Game!!!:*
*EDIT - The F word has to be censored*

Does our engine take hate? If not, we might have to throw Kobe in the tank.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Well, Suns are going to bring their A+ game and an apple for the teacher.
> 
> So HA!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm weird like that. It just drives me insane sometimes. 

It's from a song that was not meant to be taken too seriously. I know it's weird. That is why I put it in lol.


edit: I decided to change my mind and scrap the poll. It's too late for it. My bad.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Aw, that really kills the joke :{


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Well, Suns are going to bring their A+ game and an apple for the teacher.
> 
> So Ha!


The Mavs are the teachers. So HA!


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

So what's your guys' final score prediction?


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Mavs are teachers??? WTF???


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Phoenix is playing horrible. They're just lucky the Mavs are too.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Phoenix is playing horrible. They're just lucky the Mavs are too.



What game have you been watching?

When was the last time the Suns have led at the Mavericks place at the half?
I don't think it's happened since the 05 season.

Their defense in the 2nd quarter was horrible. I think it was a 36pt quarter for the
Mavericks. That's why I get so ****ing annoyed with this team. 

Oh well, lets hope the Suns come back with some fire in the 2nd half.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

The second quarter is apart of the game. And they had numerous opportunities to take the fans out of it - Amare missed two passes, Barbosa travelled, Marion second-guessed his wide open shot, took a poor one with defense. The lead could easily be 20-25 points but they made stupid mistakes that allowed the Mavericks to stick around.

They can play like that during the regular season all they want but they were up in Game 6 in the first half by 20 points and still lost it. It can't happen. They need to demoralize them. I thought they would with the Marion dunk but Amare decided to not play the rebounding game.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Suns should play better defensively if they wanna win in Dallas... Damn I can't watch this match lively and it annoying me :x


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

This is tiring. All game and now they finally concede the lead.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol

This has turned into an 8 against 5 contest. That no call against Dampier when he shoved Nash out of
bounds was atrocious. Then Howard jumps into barbosa who is standing straight up and the whistle is
blown..........I cannot stand this. And it doesn't help that the Suns have decided not to play defense.

I'll start watching when the 4th quarter begins. Depending if it's still a game by then.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Need an amazing fourth but I don't care about the referees. It's a guarantee to be 8 v 5 on someone's home; the calls are annoying but there's no excuse for being unable to grab a board.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

All the reasons why I hate D'Antoni have been put on display......


Enjoy. 

The whole season, and the Suns have still not learned from their lessons.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

My girlfriend almost killed me, but I had to come home and watch this. :biggrin: 

Amazing.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Nash!!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

awesome game so far.....


steve nash came through yet again.....lets see if they can win in OT


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

What the hell was that play?


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

What an amazing game, this is entertainment at its best.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Dallas is really struggling against the pick n roll. Nash and Amare executing it to perfection.


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow this is awesome. I want this game on DVD!


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

What a great game. Wow.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Jeez.. what a game.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I was a doubter of their chances with 10 minutes left but Nash is really the MVP. There is no question, there is no debate, there isn't even room for argument. This game was Steve Nash. Good job by Amare learning how to catch those passes by the 4th quarter though.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

HOLY CRAAAAAAAAP YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS:clap:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What a win.

It sucks because the Suns won't learn from their mistakes since they won.
But they gutted it out, and as I said in a thread a while ago, the Mavericks CANNOT stop the pick-n-roll. That two man game just beat Dallas again. 

I think the Suns have found a way to beat the Mavs. It was a great game, and everyone realizes why 
this is such a great rivalry.

Lets go beat the Pistons and Nuggets and say "Hell yeah!" for the week.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Can I piss the night away first, mate?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The Suns proving we can pull it out in the clutch with offense and defensive plays on the road, and agaisnt Dallas. I love it! What a damn game.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

ME AND MY FRIEND WENT TO THE GAME! Oh my goodness that was the best game in a loooooong time. Best game I've ever seen in person no doubt. 

We made so many Mavs fans pissed. My friend was giving me the hemlich manuveur while Dirk/J-Ho were shooting ft's. Especially when Nash showed some D at the end. What a balla.

But Terry's 3 to tie it up was cold blooded. You gotta respect him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

somejewishdude said:


> ME AND MY FRIEND WENT TO THE GAME! Oh my goodness that was the best game in a loooooong time. Best game I've ever seen in person no doubt.
> 
> We made so many Mavs fans pissed. *My friend was giving me the hemlich manuveur while Dirk/J-Ho were shooting ft's.* Especially when Nash showed some D at the end. What a balla.
> 
> But Terry's 3 to tie it up was cold blooded. You gotta respect him.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Genius.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Just woke up, straight to the computer, what do I see...

YEAH, BABY!!! :vbanana: :wbanana: :yay: :yay: :dpepper: :gbanana:



Aylwin said:


> I bet Amare's going 36 (half of them dunks/layups) and 12. Steve will go 18 and 14.


I forgot. Big time game. Steve's going to hit a few more than 18. Otherwise, not a bad prediction I think. I didn't include "And we get the W" on purpose. Didn't want to jinx it. 

So who's the teacher now? :devil2: Oh, and are there any lingering doubts as to who the MVP is?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Good game, really was a play-off atmosphere. I was pissed Dirk made stupid mistakes but he played 57 minutes so there has to be some exhaustion to that.


Really made me miss Steve in Dallas.


Can't wait for the 'offs.

:cheers:


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't know about anyone else, but this team's about to give me a heart attack. It seems like you never know which way a Suns game is going to go unless they have a big lead in the final minutes.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Spitfire said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but this team's about to give me a heart attack. It seems like you never know which way a Suns game is going to go unless they have a big lead in the final minutes.


Even then, there's a good chance that something crazy will happen and the game won't be over. That just seems to be how it goes.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

It's our style. It is what gives us such big leads but it's also what's letting teams have chances to get back in the game. But luckily we got the 2 time MVP, and a great support cast to make sure we don't lose that often.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It was really amazing game, I am downloading this match right now and really wanna to see it... Suns was in really bad situation after 3 quar. I thought that it is over and we don't have any chances to win, but how we saw a lot of times this season that 15 pts deficit means nothing for Suns... It is good that in first minutes of 4 quart Suns cut down deficit to 8-10 pts... Nash made really amazing 3pts shoot... It is great victory, we have beaten the team which is the biggest oponent for us...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Those of you who want to download it.

*here ya go*



It's in rar, and there are quite a few parts to it, you just gotta extract it afterwards. I haven't downloaded it yet though so I don't know the quality or what not even though the thread says it's not bad.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

WOW! What a game! :clap: 

I just watched it and it's amazing how exciting it was even though I knew the outcome already. It must've been great to It was infuriating too on many different levels. Our guys really need to watch those offensive boards. We can afford to give up so many. And Jason Terry. Man, if he wasn't a basketball player he'd probably be an assassin for the CIA. The guy has ice in his veins.

The commentators were right. These two teams should have a 15 game playoff series. 

By the way, big thanks to Phoenix32 for the download tip!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> The commentators were right. These two teams should have a 15 game playoff series.


In Nash's postgame interview, I expected him to say they should've played until morning - let the roosters call the winner. :biggrin: 

There was so many local writers yesterday saying that this is the rivalry for the 21st century (thus far). Hard to expect a game like that to occur 7 straight times, but it wouldn't be a surprise either.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Game time can't get here soon enough.
> I'm honestly glad we lost to GS last night. I know how bad you guys would have wanted to end our streak.
> 
> Should be fun.


Yeah but we did break your franchise record home win streak of 23 games.. :yay: :yay:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ESPN Classic has this game on right now. It's in the middle of the 3rd. May not be on till later depending on your area and such. Thought I would post it though.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

That didn't take long to make ESPN Classic...personally, I like seeing throwback games when I watch - but it's nice that they consider this rivalry one of magnitude. :clap2:


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh yeah another funny thing happened while I was at the game. In the pregame, I said to Diaw, "autograph?" And he was like "sure." So I handed him a small piece of paper with *my* autograph on it. And he didn't notice and signed it...:brokenhea 

There was like 100+ Suns fans gathered around the Suns' area, so he probably didnt notice. I even wrote on the small piece of paper, "To Boris, Best Wishes, (my sig).


----------

